

FontFlex: a lightweight jQuery extension for dynamic font sizes - Erik_S
https://github.com/NathanRutzky/jQuery.fontFlex

======
runaway
This is very nicely done, however css viewport units have what appears to be
the same browser support and are built-in. I think what this delivers that css
doesn't is explicit bounds for min and max size, whereas you'd have to do a
media query or something to set those in a pure css solution.

~~~
Erik_S
This is nice because it's completely flexible/dynamic. You don't have to worry
about declaring font sizes for every screen width or breakpoint. That would
require an unnecessary amount of media queries...

~~~
runaway
Well viewport units are completely flexible/dynamic [1]. That's their purpose.
But I can see how this library might be a quicker solution in many cases.

[1] [http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css-values/#viewport-relative-
length...](http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css-values/#viewport-relative-lengths)

~~~
Erik_S
Very true. Unfortunately, the support for viewport units is somewhat lacking.
Some browsers still require javascript to "repaint" the elements after a
manual window resize. It's only a matter of time though, when these JS patches
won't be necessary...can't wait.

